# Film mit logo speichern - Adobe After Effects



## Smithy (11. September 2010)

Hallo. Ich habe in einen FLV Datei (Video Clip von knapp 3 Minuten mir einer Grösse von 54 MB) ein Logo eingefügt und möchte nun beides speichern. Wenn ich auf Rendern gehe und dort das ganze als avi rendere habe ich als Endergebnis eine 5 GB Datei mit nur dem Logo das über 3 Minuten sichtbar ist... Also mache ich was falsch. Die Frage ist nur was?


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2010)

Da Du das Videoformat änderst kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass sich einige Dinge ändern 

Ich hatte beispielsweise ein ca. 10 Sekundeiges Video als swf ist es 6 MB groß.

Als flv ist nur noch 1 MB groß!


Render doch mal einfach deinen Film, ohne das Logo als avi raus. Und vergleiche mal was sich mit derGröße tut.

Was für ein Format hatdas Logo eigentlich (keine Ahnung ob es daran liegt)


----------



## blutsvente (23. September 2010)

Hi smithy,

da avi nur ein Container für verschiedene Codecs ist, kann die Dateigrösse nicht ohne weiteres vorher gesagt werden. Und unter Umständen kann das bedeuten, das die Dateien riesig werden. Das liegt dann daran, das die Dateien ohne komprimiert - sozusagen im raw - gespeichert werden. In den meisten Fällen ist das aber nicht nötig. Schon gar nicht, wenn man das Video zur finalen Ausgabe auf einem beliebigen Gerät verwenden möchte.

Nur mal so als Beispiel: ich arbeite meisten mit umkomprimierten Quicktime während der PostProduction. Das bedeutete für mein letztes Projekt bei einer Auflösung von 940 x 500 Pixeln und einer Dauer von 3 Sekunden eine Dateigrösse von ca. 120 MB. 

Aber nun zur Lösung. Schau mal unter Formatoptionen nach. Die findest du Ausgabemodul der Renderinformationen. Dort kannst du diverse Codecs auswählen. Und von Haus aus ist hier unkomprimiert angewählt. Ergo: das ganze wird gross. 

Je nachdem, ob du eher eine kleine Dateigrösse wünschst oder eine gute Auflösung hast du nun die Qual der Wahl.

Da wäre mein Kollege jetzt aber auch der bessere Ansprechpartner. Versuchs mal mit dem Microsoft H.263. Wenn du einen Mac dein eigen nennst, sollte dir auch der HiRes Codec zur Verfügung stehen. Der braucht zwar recht lang zum rendern, erzeugt aber geniale Ergebnisse bei geringer Dateigrösse. Du siehst, die Plattform spielt auch noch eine Rolle.

Warum nun nicht beide Footages zusammen dargestellt werden, kann ich so auch nicht sagen. Sorry.

VG
blutsvente


----------

